# دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم 2013 | إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز ( الروابط من رفعي )



## eng.aim91 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
المعيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق

​تنويه : الدورة هي أحدث دورات المهندس عمر وليست تكملة الدورة السابقة المرفوعة على المنتدى .. يفضل متابعتها من البداية

محتويات الدورة
الدورة 15 حلقة كالتالي :

1- الـ Autocad الإحترافي
2- الـ Autocad الإحترافي
3- قواعد وضع وتحليل الكمرات
4- إعتبارات معمارية + هبوط بلاطة الحمام
5- عمل اللوحة الإنشائي
6- عمل SAP Model
7- تصميم الأعمدة + عمل لوحة المحاور والأعمدة
8- تسليح البلاطات
9- عمل ETABS Model
10- أحمال الزلازل
11- إدخال اللبشة + إخراج النتائج + CSI Column
12- حصر الكميات + تصميم Core
13- السلالم
14- تسليح الأعمدة
15- فرق المنسوب + Hollow Blocks


للمشاهدة على Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxdTvec4SorH_AV7Est02GO599ELOavEn


"جاري رفع بقية الحلقات خلال أيام ... "

روابط التحميل كاملة على MediaFire

http://www.mediafire.com/folder/8333id7prsx9a/Structural_Design_Course

وانتظروا شرح تصميم ورسم لوحة Foundation
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
قريبا على المنتدى ...


" لا تنسونا ولا تنسوا المهندس عمر من صالح دعائكم جمعنا به وإياكم في الجنة إن شاء الله "
​


----------



## quty (15 أكتوبر 2013)

جزيل الشكر لك وللمهندس المحترم عمرعبد العزيز جزاكم الله خير الجزاء علي ماتقدموه لنا من علم نافع


----------



## zero call (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا هندسه .....   
بس هى ملفات الدوره مكتوب عليها Part 1 ..... هى مش كامله ؟؟؟


----------



## eng.aim91 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

zero call قال:


> الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا هندسه .....
> بس هى ملفات الدوره مكتوب عليها Part 1 ..... هى مش كامله ؟؟؟


كاملة دلوقتي حضرتك
​


----------



## zine eddine (15 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الهه خيرا اخي الكريم..


----------



## zero call (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف اقول غير ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك


----------



## ahmedhamid (15 أكتوبر 2013)

متشكرين جدا انا اول المتابعين


----------



## zine eddine (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي الكريم..هلاجد عند..جزء..12+13+14..
التي رفعوها الاخوة سابقا.....في هذا الرابط
www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...-engineer-2013​
​حتى تكون الدورة كاملة...
ولك مني الدعااء انشاء الله
انشاء الله..عملك في الجنة...


----------



## أبو العطا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكما الله خير الجزاء
رفع الله قدركما فى الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## eng.aim91 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

zine eddine قال:


> اخي الكريم..هلاجد عند..جزء..12+13+14..
> التي رفعوها الاخوة سابقا.....في هذا الرابط
> www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...-engineer-2013​
> ​حتى تكون الدورة كاملة...
> ...


حضرتك أنا لا يوجد معي أي شيء من هذه الدورة 
حضرتك ممكن تشوف أنهي حلقات ناقصاك وتنزلها من هنا .. لكني أفضل إن حضرتك تتابع الدورة دي من أولها ​


----------



## mousabadr (15 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م ابوخليل (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*لقد هرمناااااااا من اجل تلك اللحظة :d 

ربنا يباركلك انت والمهندس عمرو 

فعلاً والله أحلى هدية
*​


----------



## eng.aim91 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

أتمنى من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع حتى يستفيد منه أكبر عدد من المهندسين​


----------



## mohamed elfeky (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ، ولو تكرمت هرفعها عندي علي اليوتيوب 
نظرًا لأهميتها بعد إذن حضرتك طبعًا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (16 أكتوبر 2013)

عمل رائع جدا ... جزاك الله خيرا ... وجزى الله المحاضر خيرا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (16 أكتوبر 2013)

رجاء ارفاق الملفات المعمارى للمشروع لتكتمل الفكرة .... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## السيدنصير (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.aim91 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

mohamed elfeky قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء ، ولو تكرمت هرفعها عندي علي اليوتيوب
> نظرًا لأهميتها بعد إذن حضرتك طبعًا


اتفضل حضرتك مفيش أي مشكلة​


----------



## eng.aim91 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> رجاء ارفاق الملفات المعمارى للمشروع لتكتمل الفكرة .... وجزاك الله خيرا


الملف المعماري للـ Plan الأول حضيفه لملفات الدورة .. لكن الـ Plan الثاني مش معايا المعماري بتاعه .. 
وعموما المهندس عمر في الدورة بيبنلنا الفكر اللي يخلينا نشتغل على أي معماري​


----------



## eng.aim91 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

في حالة عدم عمل أحد ملفات ال Autocad فقد تم حفظها على Autocad 2000 ورفعها مرة أخرى في فولدر ملفات الدورة​


----------



## محمد مورو (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو رفع ملفات الدوره على هذا الموقع http://www.gulfup.com/


----------



## zero call (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت فعلا تثبيت الموضوع ..... مهم جدا


----------



## eng.aim91 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد مورو قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو رفع ملفات الدوره على هذا الموقع http://www.gulfup.com/


الـ Mediafire سريع ويدعم الإستكمال .. إيه المشكلة إن حضرتك تحمل منه ؟​


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## chei5saad (16 أكتوبر 2013)

[h=3]Split Archive Blocked[/h]The file you attempted to download is an archive that is part of a set of archives. Free accounts are limited to 10 downloads per week of each file of this type. The limit for this file has been reached. Since Free accounts are limited to uploading files 200 MB or less, large files frequently must be split into multi-part archives. Our premium accounts can upload files up to 10 GB in size and can download an unlimited number of archives. Account rates start at $5.00 per month.

*Error يظهر عند محاولة تحميل Part 1 من ملفات الدورة*


----------



## eng.aim91 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

chei5saad قال:


> *Split Archive Blocked*
> 
> The file you attempted to download is an archive that is part of a set of archives. Free accounts are limited to 10 downloads per week of each file of this type. The limit for this file has been reached. Since Free accounts are limited to uploading files 200 MB or less, large files frequently must be split into multi-part archives. Our premium accounts can upload files up to 10 GB in size and can download an unlimited number of archives. Account rates start at $5.00 per month.
> 
> *Error يظهر عند محاولة تحميل Part 1 من ملفات الدورة*


هيتم إعادة رفعه إن شاء الله​


----------



## zine eddine (17 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام عليكم
ملفات الدورة الجزء 1 part 
فاسد..
ارجو ان تعيدو رفعه
شكرا


----------



## eng.aim91 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جاري رفع روابط ملفات الدورة مرة أخرى​


----------



## archivil (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.aim91 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

تم رفع ملفات الدورة
جاري رفع الحلقة 12 نظرا لحدوث عطل بالروابط ​


----------



## layth77 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الشكر الجزيل لمعد الدورة وناقل الدورة على تعبهم هذا
 الجزء 12- حصر الكميات + تصميم Core
لا يعمل ؟؟


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعل جنة الفردوس الاعلى مقامك ومقامنا 
وكل عام والجميع بخير 
بس ملف رقم 12- حصر الكميات + تصميم Core غير موجود تبع الملفات على الميديا


----------



## أبو العطا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

رجاءاً إعادة رفع الرسومات الأنشائية مرة أخرى بصيغى dwg 2010 وبرابط تحميل منفصل


----------



## zine eddine (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انشاء الله قمت بتحميل جميع اجزاء الدورة دون مشاكل تحدث.....الا اذا كانت اجزاء غير موجدودة
روابط الذي يكون فيها مشكل قم بعمل chare في الكونت الخاص بيك وستنجح العملية
وستحملها من كونت الخاص بيك..
وهناك خطء بيسيط هو ان ملفات الدورة الجزء الثاني الذي يحتوي بدوره على جزء 3 و4.
الجزء 3 فيه مشكل ارجو ان تعيد رفعه..

وجزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## eng.aim91 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يا جماعة بالله عليكم الناس تقرأ المشاركات
أنا قايل إني برفع الحلقة رقم 12 مرة ثانية بسبب حدوث عطل فيها
كمان أنا رفعت ملفات ال CAD لوحدها في فولدر ملفات الدورة ومعمولها حفظ على Autocad 2000 وقايل الكلام ده قبل كده​


----------



## eng.aim91 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

zine eddine قال:


> انشاء الله قمت بتحميل جميع اجزاء الدورة دون مشاكل تحدث.....الا اذا كانت اجزاء غير موجدودة
> روابط الذي يكون فيها مشكل قم بعمل chare في الكونت الخاص بيك وستنجح العملية
> وستحملها من كونت الخاص بيك..
> وهناك خطء بيسيط هو ان ملفات الدورة الجزء الثاني الذي يحتوي بدوره على جزء 3 و4.
> ...


أنا فكيت الضغط أكثر من مرة عندي ومفيهوش أي مشاكل .. جرب حضرتك تنزله ثاني .. لو المشكلة اتكررت مع عضو آخر ساعتها حرفعه مرة أخري .. لأنه اتحمل حوالي 20 مرة ومحدش اشتكى​


----------



## eng.aim91 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بإذن الله هيتم رفع فولدر ملفات الدورة كامل على رابط واحد على موقع gulfup ... انتظروا الرابط​


----------



## محمد مورو (17 أكتوبر 2013)

برجاء رفع الدوره على موقع gulfup لان الميديافاير بيعمل معايا مشاكل


----------



## eng.aim91 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ملفات الدورة كاملة على رابط واحد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?vA7eK7​


----------



## eng.aim91 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

رابط تحميل ملفات الدورة هو الرابط الموجود بالمشاركة السابقة على gulfup فقط
نظرا لقيام الـ Mediafire بمسح روابط ملفات الدورة للمرة الثانية
وصراحة لا أنوي رفعها للمرة الثالثة فرابط الـ gulfup يعمل بكفاءه​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 3pecial (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااا ولكن لا اجد مذكرة شرح الاتوكاد فى الملفات


----------



## eng.aim91 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

3pecial قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااا ولكن لا اجد مذكرة شرح الاتوكاد فى الملفات


مذكرة شرح ال Autocad دي مش معايا Software .. دي مذكرة متصورة بناخدها في الدورة 
وعموما حضرتك متقلقش .. اللي موجود في المذكرة هو اللي المهندس عمر شرحه بالتفصيل .. وحتلاقي حضرتك أسامي الأوامر متجمعة في ملف PDF اسمه CAD Orders​


----------



## cr710 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف اقولك اية بصراحة .....انت رائع ربنا يكرمك ويسعدك 
بجد بشكر تعب حضرتك في رفع الدورة


----------



## bassem2005 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حساناتك ،،،، والف شكر للمهندس عمر عبد العزيز ،،،،، جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس الجزء التانى من الحصه الرابعه مش شغال لما باجى اجمع الجزئين بيجبلى خطأ ومش بيتجمع


----------



## esam_riad (19 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.aim91 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس الجزء التانى من الحصه الرابعه مش شغال لما باجى اجمع الجزئين بيجبلى خطأ ومش بيتجمع


فك الضغط مفيهوش مشاكل عندي .. معلش جرب حضرتك تحمله من ثاني .. لأن كمان الملف متحمل أكتر من 150 مرة ومفيش شكوى منه​


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير وينفع بك وبعلمك وبعلم المهندس صاحب الدوره


----------



## engineer mostafaa (19 أكتوبر 2013)

[ربنا يجازيك كل خير وينفع بك وبعلمك وبعلم المهندس صاحب الدوره ...... بعد اذنك تدلني على طريقه اوصل *بها* *مهندس* عمر عبد العزيز لان عندي مشروع *الترم* ده و محتاس:82:


----------



## engineer mostafaa (19 أكتوبر 2013)

بعد اذنك تدلني على طريقه اوصل *بها* *مهندس* عمر عبد العزيز لان عندي مشروع *الترم* ده و محتاس:82:


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (19 أكتوبر 2013)

نزلته مرتين والله يابشمهندس وبردة مش بيتفك والله


----------



## eng.aim91 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> نزلته مرتين والله يابشمهندس وبردة مش بيتفك والله


هرفعلك الجزء الثاني على gulfup وهبعتلك اللينك على رسالة خاصة .. ولو منفعش يبقى حمل الحلقة من Youtube​


----------



## eng.aim91 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

engineer mostafaa قال:


> بعد اذنك تدلني على طريقه اوصل *بها* *مهندس* عمر عبد العزيز لان عندي مشروع *الترم* ده و محتاس:82:


المهندس عمر موجود في كلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق .. مش معايا رقم التليفون الحقيقة .. لكن هو هيشتغل دورة إعداد مهندس في نص السنة إن شاء الله ​


----------



## safys (20 أكتوبر 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع
> لكن انا واضح فى محتويات الدورة تصميم الاعمدة البلاطات واللبشة
> لكن لوحظ عدم وجود تصميم للكمرات فى محتوى الدورة ؟؟
> فهل تم تصميم الكمرات بالفعل ام لم تصمم الى الان وجارى رفعها ؟؟
> ...



وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.aim91 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

safys قال:


> وشكرا جزيلا


الحلقة الثالثة حضرتك​


----------



## engineer mostafaa (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراا على زوقك في الرد متعرفش طيب يا بشمهندس المركز اللي بيدي فيه بحيث احجز في الدوره وبرده الحجز بيبقى قبل الدوره ماتبدا بقد ايه وسعر الدوره كاام......


----------



## حمدي شققي (20 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## ant_gamal (20 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع مميز


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (20 أكتوبر 2013)

والله يابشمهندس انا لحد دلوقتى منزل الحصة الرابعه اكتر من خمس مرات وبردة مش بتتجمع فيها مشاكل الحلقات التانيه بتتجمع عادى وزى الفل وحتى الرابط اللى ع الخاص نزلته ونفس المشكلة بردة نزلت الدورة كلها وكله تمام ماعدا الجزء دة بجد ياريت ترفعه كله رابط واحد معلش هنتعبك معانا وربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## ali sheva (20 أكتوبر 2013)

برجاء تثبيت الموضوع ... لان انا شفت الدورة دي وبصراحة اقوي دورة تصميم نزلت لحد الان ....وممكن تفيد ناس كتير


----------



## ali sheva (20 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> والله يابشمهندس انا لحد دلوقتى منزل الحصة الرابعه اكتر من خمس مرات وبردة مش بتتجمع فيها مشاكل الحلقات التانيه بتتجمع عادى وزى الفل وحتى الرابط اللى ع الخاص نزلته ونفس المشكلة بردة نزلت الدورة كلها وكله تمام ماعدا الجزء دة بجد ياريت ترفعه كله رابط واحد معلش هنتعبك معانا وربنا يجازيك كل خير



نزل من عاليوتيوب


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (20 أكتوبر 2013)

اليوتيوب عندى بينزل من غير صوت للاسف


----------



## archivil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> اليوتيوب عندى بينزل من غير صوت للاسف



الافضل انك حضرتك تحمل الفيدوهات عن طريق برنامج [h=2]Free YouTube Download[/h]وتختار Best Quality

وممكن تحمل قائمة التشغيل كلها مرة واحدة عن طريق هذا البرنامج وده فيديو يوضح طريقة التحميل 

[h=2]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Orozu4hImU[/h][h=2]رابط تحميل البرنامج [/h] http://download.dvdvideosoft.com/downloadSource/FreeYouTubeDownload.exe


----------



## almohandesw (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير انت والمهندس عمر :84:


----------



## archivil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

engineer mostafaa قال:


> شكراا على زوقك في الرد متعرفش طيب يا بشمهندس المركز اللي بيدي فيه بحيث احجز في الدوره وبرده الحجز بيبقى قبل الدوره ماتبدا بقد ايه وسعر الدوره كاام......



ارسلت لحضرتك التفاصيل في رسالة خاصة


----------



## engineer mostafaa (21 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يابشمهنس انا على فكره عرفتها لما تواصلت مع مهندس ايمن الزهيري ...شكرا ببجد يابشمهندس انا بس كنت عاوز اسالك انت عرفت تنزل الحلقات كامله لانها الحقيقه مبتنزل عندي كامله ......لاني الصراحه محتاجها قوي وبالاخص الحلقه 15 انا عضو جديد فمليش غير اني استقبل رسائل


----------



## archivil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

engineer mostafaa قال:


> اشكرك يابشمهنس انا على فكره عرفتها لما تواصلت مع مهندس ايمن الزهيري ...شكرا ببجد يابشمهندس انا بس كنت عاوز اسالك انت عرفت تنزل الحلقات كامله لانها الحقيقه مبتنزل عندي كامله ......لاني الصراحه محتاجها قوي وبالاخص الحلقه 15 انا عضو جديد فمليش غير اني استقبل رسائل



ليه مش بتنزل كاملة ؟؟؟

ممكن تحمل افضل من علي اليوتيوب عن طريق برنامج *Free YouTube Download

لتحميل البرنامج وطريقة الاستخدام 

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/391907-training-engineer-design-2013?p=3054179#post3054179


----------



## archivil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

احب ان اكرر شكري مرة اخرى لصاحب الموضوع , جزاه الله والمهندس عمر عنا خيرا .

اليكم فيديو للمهندس عمر يشرح فيه عمل لوحة الاساسات وجدته على النت بروابط مجزئة لاجزاء كثيرة جدا , فقمت باعادة رفعها مرة اخرى 

بروابط حديثة على جزئين فقط :ـــ

http://www.gulfup.com/?xSelki


http://www.gulfup.com/?NtJB0C

ملحوظة : ـــــ صاحب الموضوع كان قد وعد برفع فيديو لشرح عمل لوحة الاساسات للمهندس عمر , اتمنى منه ان كانت الفيديوهات التي لديه

احدث ان يرفعها للمنتدى كي تكتمل الفائدة , وان كانت هي نفس الفيديوهات اتمنى ان اكون قد ساعدته في رفع الدورة ولو بجزء صغير جدا .


----------



## engineer mostafaa (21 أكتوبر 2013)

عاليوتيوب مش موجود غير اول 10 و الجزء الاول من 11


----------



## archivil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

engineer mostafaa قال:


> عاليوتيوب مش موجود غير اول 10 و الجزء الاول من 11



يتم رفعهم تباعا من قبل صاحب الموضوع


----------



## engineer mostafaa (21 أكتوبر 2013)

انا نزلت الحلقه ال15 هم 3 اجزاء بس كل مابفك الضغط يظهر معايا winrar error مش عارف ليه ؟ انا مش محترف على فكره في فك الضغط لو انت معاك الحلقه ياريت تبعتهالي ...في مشكله تانيه ياريت تحلهالي انا عاوز افتح اللوح الانشائيه وانا الكاد بتاعي اقدم من الكاد اللى اتعمل بيه اللوح


----------



## engineer mostafaa (21 أكتوبر 2013)

archivil قال:


> يتم رفعهم تباعا من قبل صاحب الموضوع


 انا نزلت الحلقه ال15 هم 3 اجزاء بس كل مابفك الضغط يظهر معايا winrar error مش عارف ليه ؟ انا مش محترف على فكره في فك الضغط لو انت معاك الحلقه ياريت تبعتهالي ...في مشكله تانيه ياريت تحلهالي انا عاوز افتح اللوح الانشائيه وانا الكاد بتاعي اقدم من الكاد اللى اتعمل بيه اللوح


----------



## mohamed elfeky (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله يا بشمهندش والبشمهندس عمر خير الجزاء
ودي الدورة قمت رفعتها على اليوتيوب كي تعم الفائدة 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA6O3UnM1-iZKILghuz5LvCaeI1Xe9iiR


----------



## eng.aim91 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

باشمهندسين أي حد تواجهه مشاكل في فك الضغط يحمل الحلقة من على ال Youtube ... لأن المشاكل اللي بتحصل بتحصل لفرد واحد بس والملف متحمل من قبل أعضاء كتير وملوش لازمة أرفعه من الأول .. طريقة التحميل من على Youtube شرحها المهندس archcivil في المشاركة 67# .. وبالنسبة للحلقات على Youtube أنا لسة برفع فيهم على قناتي ومعلش على التأخير لاني مشغول اليومين دول .. لكن المهندس mohamed elfeky قام برفعها كاملة على قناته والرابط موجود في المشاركة 77# ​


----------



## eng.aim91 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

شكر خاص لكل من المهندس archcivil والمهنس mohamed elfeky على مجهودهم في الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

mohamed elfeky قال:


> جزاك الله يا بشمهندش والبشمهندس عمر خير الجزاء
> ودي الدورة قمت رفعتها على اليوتيوب كي تعم الفائدة
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA6O3UnM1-iZKILghuz5LvCaeI1Xe9iiR


بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير انت وصاحب الموضوع eng.aim91​ والاستاد عمر عبد العزيز وجزاكم الله جنة الفردوس الاعلى
كنت في انتظار المحاضرة رقم 12 الخاصه بالكور
وفي انتضار محاضرات القواعد


----------



## eng.aim91 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

archivil قال:


> احب ان اكرر شكري مرة اخرى لصاحب الموضوع , جزاه الله والمهندس عمر عنا خيرا .
> 
> اليكم فيديو للمهندس عمر يشرح فيه عمل لوحة الاساسات وجدته على النت بروابط مجزئة لاجزاء كثيرة جدا , فقمت باعادة رفعها مرة اخرى
> 
> ...


شكر خاص جدا لحضرتك .. دول فعلا حلقتين من الثلاث حلقات اللي معايا .. باذن الله حرفعها هي والملفات وحضيف روابط حضرتك للموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## engkhaled20 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engineer mostafaa (24 أكتوبر 2013)

[h=5]عاوز فيديوهات شرح لاي hollow block dxf ???????
[/h]


----------



## ahmad rezk (25 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر , ربنا يكرمك


----------



## zero call (25 أكتوبر 2013)

من فضلك ياباشمهندس محتاج رسمه المسجد ....ز اللى المهندس عمر شرح عليها مثال ال hb ياريت عشان عايز اطبق عليها


----------



## zero call (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بعد اذنك يابشمهندس انا لسه شايف المحاضره رقم 15 ...... ارجووووووووك لو عند حضرتك ملفات الكاد اللى المهندس بيشرح عليها هى مش موجوده فى ملفات الدوره ..... عشان فى حجات كتير مفهمتهاش


----------



## adel gamal (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ويجزيك عنه الجنة انشاء الله وربنا يكرم المهندس عمر يبارك له وصحته وعافيته ويرزقه الزرية الصالحة والخلقة الحسنة آمييييييييييييين


----------



## eng.aim91 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ملفات الـ Autocad الخاصة بحلقة الـ Hollow Blocks
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZsOTos​


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس
ولو ممكن توضيح طريقة ايجاد مركز الكتلة كما ذكر المهندس عمر ف الحلقة 7ولكنها غير كاملة في الحلقة 
2 _تعريف البلاطة السوليد علي انها 2 سم .. لماذا لا يتم تعريفها بالعمق الحقيقي مثل تعريف البلاطة المسطحة ؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zero call (28 أكتوبر 2013)

و الله معارف اقللك ايه  ... ربنا يكرمك  
بس فى حاجه كمان ..... كان نفسى فى ملفات المعمارى للفيلات و خصوصا انشائى 12-5-2008 ......عشان افهم فرق المنسوب اللى فى الانشائى بتاعه ......
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng.aim91 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

Mohamed M El-Abd قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس
> ولو ممكن توضيح طريقة ايجاد مركز الكتلة كما ذكر المهندس عمر ف الحلقة 7ولكنها غير كاملة في الحلقة
> 2 _تعريف البلاطة السوليد علي انها 2 سم .. لماذا لا يتم تعريفها بالعمق الحقيقي مثل تعريف البلاطة المسطحة ؟
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


المهندس عمر شرح النقطة دي بالكامل في حلقة من الحلقات اللي بعد كده .. مش متذكر أنهي حلقة بالظبط .. لكنها موجودة ومشروحة بالتفصيل​


----------



## eng.aim91 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

zero call قال:


> و الله معارف اقللك ايه  ... ربنا يكرمك
> بس فى حاجه كمان ..... كان نفسى فى ملفات المعمارى للفيلات و خصوصا انشائى 12-5-2008 ......عشان افهم فرق المنسوب اللى فى الانشائى بتاعه ......
> تقبل تحياتى


لو لقيتهم حرفعهم بإذن الله​


----------



## salahiraq1 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zero call (29 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب فيل تنفيذ 16-7-2008 ,,,,, اللى فى المعمارى بتاع النظام الانشائى للمهندس عمله .... عشان مافيش غير معمارى الارضى و المتكرر بس
.... معلش انا عارف انى بتعب حضرتك بس الواحد ما صدق انه بدء يتعلم صح .......


----------



## Basim Bani (29 أكتوبر 2013)

لو تكرمت اخي ممكن ترفع الدورة على 4شير


----------



## memoo101 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> شكر خاص جدا لحضرتك .. دول فعلا حلقتين من الثلاث حلقات اللي معايا .. باذن الله حرفعها هي والملفات وحضيف روابط حضرتك للموضوع
> جزاكم الله خيرا​


اتمني من حضرتك ان تبلغ عميق شكري للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز لهذا الجهد المشكور 
واتمني من حضرتك ان تضيف رابط حلقة الاساسات الاخيرة حيث انني اريد معرفة التصميم المثلي لقواعد الجار وقواعد الركن كما يحدث في المكاتب الاستشارية تكملة لموضع المهندس عمر
واريد ان ازيد من الحاحي علي حضرتك و علي المهندس عمر بدورة جديدة يتم فيها شرح مباني غير تقليدة من الالف الي الياء ( مدرسة كبيرة & مسجد & مستشفي & مول تجاري ) ويا حبذا لو كان من تصميم المكتب الاستشاري ecg


----------



## Eng.zeky (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.aim91 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

zero call قال:


> طيب فيل تنفيذ 16-7-2008 ,,,,, اللى فى المعمارى بتاع النظام الانشائى للمهندس عمله .... عشان مافيش غير معمارى الارضى و المتكرر بس
> .... معلش انا عارف انى بتعب حضرتك بس الواحد ما صدق انه بدء يتعلم صح .......


طب معلش علشان أنا ميحصلش لخبطة معايا .. اكتبلي في مشاركة واحدة إنت عاوز كام فيل .. وأساميهم إيه .. وكانوا في أنهي حلقات
​


----------



## eng.aim91 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

memoo101 قال:


> اتمني من حضرتك ان تبلغ عميق شكري للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز لهذا الجهد المشكور
> واتمني من حضرتك ان تضيف رابط حلقة الاساسات الاخيرة حيث انني اريد معرفة التصميم المثلي لقواعد الجار وقواعد الركن كما يحدث في المكاتب الاستشارية تكملة لموضع المهندس عمر
> واريد ان ازيد من الحاحي علي حضرتك و علي المهندس عمر بدورة جديدة يتم فيها شرح مباني غير تقليدة من الالف الي الياء ( مدرسة كبيرة & مسجد & مستشفي & مول تجاري ) ويا حبذا لو كان من تصميم المكتب الاستشاري ecg


بإذن الله حرفع الحلقة عن قريب .. بس معلش أنا مشغول جدا الأيام دي ومش بقعد في البيت تقريبا 
وبالنسبة لشرح المباني الغير تقليدية فالمهندس عمر كان بيفكر في عمل دورة مخصصة لكده .. لكن لكثرة مشاغلة مقدرش .. ممكن على العام القادم إن شاء الله​


----------



## eng.aim91 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

Basim Bani قال:


> لو تكرمت اخي ممكن ترفع الدورة على 4شير


ال Mediafire سريع ويدعم الإستكمال ومفيهوش أي مشاكل
حاليا أنا مش هقدر أرفعها على سيرفر آخر​


----------



## zero call (29 أكتوبر 2013)

منا كل ما اشوف حلقه ...... و ازكرها بلقى حاجه ناقصه ... بضطر اقف عشان مش هعرف اتابع 
معلش انا عارف انى تعبك ..
خلينا دلوقتى فى فيل تنفيذ 16-7-2008 
و لو عند حضرتك صور التاى و الاسترت للتنفيذ ...... ( ومعمارى للفيلات الانشائى اللى حضرتك رفعتها فى فيل hb ) 
متشكر جدا لتواصل حضرتك  ​


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (29 أكتوبر 2013)

الْلَّهُم صَلِّ وَسَلِم وَبَارِك عَلَى سَيِّدِنَا مُحَمَّد وَعَلَى آلِه وَصَحْبِه وَسَلِّم .​


----------



## eng.aim91 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

zero call قال:


> منا كل ما اشوف حلقه ...... و ازكرها بلقى حاجه ناقصه ... بضطر اقف عشان مش هعرف اتابع
> معلش انا عارف انى تعبك ..
> خلينا دلوقتى فى فيل تنفيذ 16-7-2008
> و لو عند حضرتك صور التاى و الاسترت للتنفيذ ...... ( ومعمارى للفيلات الانشائى اللى حضرتك رفعتها فى فيل hb )
> متشكر جدا لتواصل حضرتك  ​


فيل تنفيذ 16-7-2008 موجود عندك في ملفات الدورة اسمه معماري

الصور وفيلات المعماري الباقية حدور عليها​


----------



## memoo101 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*sap files + etabs files*



eng.aim91 قال:


> فيل تنفيذ 16-7-2008 موجود عندك في ملفات الدورة اسمه معماري
> 
> الصور وفيلات المعماري الباقية حدور عليها​


ممكن اعادة رفع sap files & etabs files مرة اخري لانها مش شغالة عندي ويايريت نعرف sap & etabs versions


----------



## zero call (30 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت باشمهندس متنسانيش فى الصور و الفيلات


----------



## civil en.ali (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## aika (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*تصميم القواعد و*

ارجو استكمال ملفات تصميم الاساسات سريعا وارجو تحميل الفونتات العربى المرسوم بها ملفات الاوتوكاد


----------



## Zmalah (11 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله 
جزاك الله كل خير عن هذا العمل الصالح وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
حضرتك رابط (ملفات الدورة) - (دورة الاساسات -جزئين )على الجولف اب -- كامل ؟؟؟ يعنى اقصد بعد التعديلات الى قريتها ف اغلب التعليقات
ولو فى اى ناقص ياريت حضرتك تعرفنى وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## said ebeid (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

اولا اشكرك ع المجهود الرائع ده ..ثانيا ف مشكله مقابلانى ان الملفات لا يمكن فكها ؟؟؟ فاى برنامج يمكنه ذلك (ملحوظه انا جربت winrar )
ثانيا الملف الخاص بالتصميم المودل ع الساب (6)part 1 مش راضى ينزل يا ريت تعيد رفعه ؟
برجاء الافاده حتى يمكننا التعلم مما تفضلت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## said ebeid (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا باشمهندسهو حضرتك ذكرت اسم مذكره فى مواقف كثيره كيف نجد هذه المذكرهشكراااا...


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (19 نوفمبر 2013)

محتاج ملفات الاتوكاد اللى بيشرح منها المهندس عمر


----------



## coolhero (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا وجزاكما الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## احمد عادل شبل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

يا جماعه انا عايز الدورة علشان الروابط بايظه خاااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## أفق البنيان (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حيدر ناصر (22 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## mido_fox (23 نوفمبر 2013)

يا بشمهندس ياريت حضرتك ترفعلنا بقية محاضرات الاساسات عشان محتاجها ضرورى ضرورى و ربنا يجزيك خير بس حضرتك عرفنى هترفعها ولا لأ​​


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا.​


----------



## ahmad rezk (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ياريت حد يرفع اللينكات على gulf


----------



## omar kedra (27 نوفمبر 2013)

يا رب دوام التوفيق


----------



## emad abd elrady (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## omar kedra (28 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shammakh (28 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر لك يابشمهندس ....قد لي فتره ابحث عن مثل هذه المواضييع الرائعه 
تسلم


----------



## kareem_adel_1990 (29 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحتم يوجد ملف بأسم (Cad Orders 2) غير موجود يرجي أعادة رفعه للأهمية و شكرا جريلا علي المجهود الرائع من المهندس عمر عبدالعزيز . .


----------



## hamody52 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

ارجو رفع مذكرة شرح اتوكاد للمهندس عمر عبد العزيز​


----------



## eng.aim91 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

بـسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أعتذر عن عدم ردي على الأعضاء الكرام وذلك لإنشغالي كثيرا في الفترة السابقة .. وقد قمت بقراءة مافاتني من مشاركات وسأرد عليها دفعة واحدة في هذه المشاركة ​1- النسخة المستخدمة في برنامج ال SAP 2000 هي V14.2 .. وفي حالة إستخدام نسخة أخري لن يعمل الملف .
برنامج ال ETABS النسخة V9.0.5 ويمكن العمل على نسخ أحدث .. أنا شخصيا استخدم V9.7.4 .
اللي عنده مشكلة في فك الضغط يجرب برنامج آخر .. أنا شخصيا استخدم ال Winrar ويعمل بكفاءه .
2- محاضرات الأساسات التي وعدت برفعها سأرفعها خلال كام يوم بإذن الله .. وهم ثلاث حلقات ويوجد روابط لحلقتين منهم في المشاركة 72# .
3- مذكرة شرح ال Autocad .. دي عبارة عن ملزمة المهندس عمر بيسلمهلنا في الدورة .. ولا أستطيع رفعها .. وأساسا المهندس عمر شرح الأوامر بالتفصيل في أول حلقتين من الدورة .. يعني اللي حيركز معاه مش حيحتاجها أصلا ده غير إن ملفات الدورة فيها ملف جامع أسامي الأوامر .
4- الروابط كلها تعمل والحمد لله .. ولا يوجد أي روابط تالفة .. ومعذرة ليس عندي وقت لرفع الدورة على gulfup . 
5- ملفات الدورة كاملة ولا ينقصها شيء ( ده كل اللي معايا ) .


----------



## ahmad rezk (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت يابشمهندس لو تقدر ترفع لينك الحلقة التالتة فى الاساسات ف وقت قريب


----------



## احمد بدة (9 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر لك يابشمهندس​​


----------



## جت كن دو (12 ديسمبر 2013)

برجاء تليفون المهندس عمر او اى وسيله للتواصل معه لحضور الدورة 
واماكن انعقاد الدورة لو امكن


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## D r e a m (13 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (13 ديسمبر 2013)

eng.aim91 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> ...


تم الرفع على ال gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?1wN6FM
http://www.gulfup.com/?h6uJh1
http://www.gulfup.com/?SQiE9d
http://www.gulfup.com/?12EQTc
http://www.gulfup.com/?GWZoHe
http://www.gulfup.com/?puVnPF​


----------



## egyptsystem (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمد 145 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

هل الدورة هذه كاملة ؟؟ أم أنها تتجدد , بمعنى أن يضاف اليها في كل فترة 
و شكرا


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (15 ديسمبر 2013)

الشكر لك وللمهندس المحترم عمرعبد العزيز جزاكم الله خير الجزاء علي ماتقدموه لنا من علم نافع​


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (16 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود ممتاز من المهندس عمر ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جت كن دو (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*يا ريت اللى يعرف تليفون المهندس عمر او اى وسيله للالتحاق بالدورة يقول --------------ضرورى جدا يا نااااااااااااااااس
*


----------



## mido_fox (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت يا بشمهندس تنزل بقية محاضرات الاساسات التابعة للدورة لأن اسلوب شرح الدورة احسن بكتير من الفيديوهات بتاعت الاساسات القديمة الموجودة فنا فى الموضوع


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (18 ديسمبر 2013)

دوره ممتازه جدا .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جت كن دو (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*يا ريت اللى يعرف تليفون المهندس عمر او اى وسيله للالتحاق بالدورة يقول --------------ضرورى جدا يا نااااااااااااااااس
*​


----------



## حمدي شققي (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## mohamed.fathy (4 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ممكن حضرنك ترفع فديو ل
طريقة ادخال الهلوبلوك على الساب او السيف


----------



## بلال بااشا (4 يناير 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرآ *على الدورة القيمه لكن لى سؤال هل جزء
 شرح تصميم ورسم لوحة Foundation نزل ولا لسه ؟؟


----------



## eng.mo'men (4 يناير 2014)

ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس عمر والله مفيده جدا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (16 يناير 2014)

:75:جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبك:75:​


----------



## هيثم مجلي طامش (16 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (20 يناير 2014)

*بلال بااشا* 

بلال بااشا 
 

04-01-2014,06:15 PM *جزاكم الله خيرآ *على الدورة القيمه لكن لى سؤال هل جزء
 شرح تصميم ورسم لوحة Foundation نزل ولا لسه ؟؟



اليك الرابط اخي العزيز 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=409624​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (22 يناير 2014)

:56:جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:56:​


----------



## الخطاب المجاهد (6 فبراير 2014)

ahmed_zozo2006 قال:


> *بلال بااشا*
> 
> بلال بااشا
> 
> ...



التكملة تبدأ من 18 يعني 16 و 17 نافصين ؟؟؟
لو ممكن رفع 16 و 17


----------



## anaengosama (26 مارس 2014)

الروابــــــــــــــط مش شــــــغالة


----------



## omarnasreldeen (21 مايو 2014)

*السلام عليكم لو ممكن المحاضرات 16 و 17 جزكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ماسبيرو (27 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

ممكن كتاب شرح الاوتوكاد بتاع المهندس عمر عبد العزيز عشان ما عنديش منه غير اول صفحتين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بدة (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## الساهر الحائر (11 يونيو 2014)

جزاه الله خيرا وبارك فيه وفى علمه


----------



## omarnasreldeen (22 يوليو 2014)

ارجو الرد لو سمحتوا


omarnasreldeen قال:


> *السلام عليكم لو ممكن المحاضرات 16 و 17 جزكم الله خيرا*


----------



## moneb (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (15 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## islam_mohammed_has (15 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أغسطس 2014)

يرجى مشاهدة محاضرة في ادارة المشاريع 
اعداد ميزانية المشروع 
http://youtu.be/kUb7bMKKU24


----------



## ahmedattia1g (10 أكتوبر 2014)

لاسف روابط تحميل محتويات الدوره مش شغال لو حد يقدر يفدنى 

وشكرا


----------



## aboody_d1g (20 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يجزيكم الخير 
بس سؤالي عن ملف cad order 2 
اللي بشرح منو المهندس 
يا ريت لو ترفعوانا اياه
اللي عنا 3 صفحات الاولى فقط


----------



## aboody_d1g (25 نوفمبر 2014)

هلووووووو


----------



## ayasaeed (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## engaymankh (1 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waddah k (4 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## cr710 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع يا هندسة 
بس للأسف انت لم تفي بوعدك لان الجميع منتظر فيديو Foundations
مع العموم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gentelman2010 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد اذنكم يابشمهندسين مذكرة الساب للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز


----------



## NEWSHARE (18 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا
و أحسن اليكم
و الى والديكم


----------



## mohamedssoltan (4 مارس 2015)

الف شكر وربنا يبارك فى القائمين على المنتدى


----------



## عبداللطيف صقر (4 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elyas0607 (13 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن رفع المحاضرات مره اخرى لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng_almofleh (14 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجزى من اعدها ورفعها ونشرها... اسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

